# 15 kw pool heater



## pat c (Aug 18, 2008)

my customer got a 15 kw pool heater, electrical laws of quebec require a gfci breaker for heater if its less then 10 feet away from the pool. i built a system with a contactor using the power of the pool passing by a 15amp gfci breaker and coming back to feed coil, but when i test to make sure breaker will cut off incase of a leak it doesnt, only cuts off when i touch the coil.. What can i do to protect it.

this is what i did. from L3 of contactor i went to fuse holder(15amp) then i went to a sub 4 circuit panel on the line, i put a 15 amp gfci breaker and from breaker i go to the coil of contactor, i had figured to do it this way using same power to ground fault everything but it doesnt work.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

The only GFCI protection you have is what's on the 15a GFCI breaker.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't know how they let you load breakers in Canada but couldn't you have just used a 60 or 70 amp 240 volt GFCI breaker?


----------



## pat c (Aug 18, 2008)

i need a 70 amp gfci, biggest ive seen is 60...


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, seems like I've run into that before. Pretty sure I've used a 60 amp and didn't get a callback even though the spa spec'd a 70 amp breaker.

You could always go this route:

http://groundfault.com/gfci/?gclid=CKTlkMjfybACFSrDtgodOxM_Mw

If you needed 70 amp line current protection, you could always feed this device with a 70 amp plug in breaker.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Leviton 6895 and a relay for up to 80 amps


----------



## pat c (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks < that model there is discontined the replacement is 8895, i orderd it takes a week delivery, cause its not stock. ill keep you guys posted. thanks alote buddy i realy appreciate it.


----------

